# Max Parrot's sponsors?



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

So, what's going on with Max Parrot's sponsorship?
It's not that he's not good enough boarder, he doesn't appear to have any major sponsors.
Currently he's all black head to toe (except his North Face jacket which's also black stitched logo).
He did have Monster Energy when he got big air gold in Aspen X Games.
Then by Oslo X Games, nothing.
I kinda dig his ninja looks, but just curious.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

From this to this?? :|


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

I want to say I noticed his all black board while watching the burton us open on tv.

Not sure what his deal is, however I'd assume he has some type if sponsorship as I doubt he'd be able to pay his way to pretty much any competition.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

I searched related news/articles, but couldn't find anything.
So I messaged him via FB, like he's gonna answer my questions. :grin:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I read an article the other day talking about Louis Vito and iPod being without board sponsors. Maybe there's been a culling in snowboard sponsor expenses?

Is snowboarding dying? | GrindTV.com


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

sabatoa said:


> I read an article the other day talking about Louis Vito and iPod being without board sponsors. Maybe there's been a culling in snowboard sponsor expenses?
> 
> Is snowboarding dying? | GrindTV.com


I read that article, too.

iPod has Moncler as a sponsor!!!
I love their outfits!! :grin:

Max did so much better than Louis Vito and iPod last season.
Yet not having a sponsor at all seems very strange to me.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

A sponsorship is more or less based of your popularity, personality, and personnel brand they don't give a shit about your riding. Your trying to sell a sponsors product not a sponsor trying to sell you.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Alot of pro riders that travel like these guys do have wealthy families that have or do help support them. Don't get me wrong, there are plenty of people that live on their own income from competition winnings and summer jobs but not as many as you would think.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Argo said:


> Alot of pro riders that travel like these guys do have wealthy families that have or do help support them. Don't get me wrong, there are plenty of people that live on their own income from competition winnings and summer jobs but not as many as you would think.


It's almost as bad as dressage! 

This 19-year-old beauty is the world?s youngest billionaire | New York Post


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Argo said:


> Alot of pro riders that travel like these guys do have wealthy families that have or do help support them. Don't get me wrong, there are plenty of people that live on their own income from competition winnings and summer jobs but not as many as you would think.


I know most of those from South Lake Tahoe are coming from money family.
Heck Mark McMorris' dad is a politician.
But seeing Max constantly getting gold and silver 2016 season, not having single sponsor seemed very odd to me.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

This is kinda like young hockey players in Canada. $50,000 junior high/high school hockey academy tuition! Wow! Just playing regular hockey as a teen will run you $2000 a year. No one, absolutely no one from a poor family is going to reach the NHL.

Buying into the dream: Hockey academies a growing trend, with costs surpassing $50,000 a year | National Post


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Ski/snowboard coaching starts around 10k a year. There are some that don't go that route but very few. 90+ percent of the current pros went to an Academy specific to snow sports.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

WasabiCanuck said:


> This is kinda like young hockey players in Canada. $50,000 junior high/high school hockey academy tuition! Wow! Just playing regular hockey as a teen will run you $2000 a year. No one, absolutely no one from a poor family is going to reach the NHL.
> 
> Buying into the dream: Hockey academies a growing trend, with costs surpassing $50,000 a year | National Post


And these rich kids grow up to become this big bad guys with missing front tooth. :grin:


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

nutmegchoi said:


> And these rich kids grow up to become this big bad guys with missing front tooth. :grin:


The NHL is quickly becoming rich people watching richer people. The ticket prices for NHL games has gotten ridiculous. Average ticket price for a Toronto Maple Leafs game is $373.50USD. That's over $1000USD for a family of 4 to see one game!

Here's a link with some data. It is 2 years old so the prices are likely even higher now. Wow just wow.

Toronto Maple Leafs most expensive ticket in NHL; all teams listed 1 to 30 | The Hockey News


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

WasabiCanuck said:


> The NHL is quickly becoming rich people watching richer people. The ticket prices for NHL games has gotten ridiculous. Average ticket price for a Toronto Maple Leafs game is $373.50USD. That's over $1000USD for a family of 4 to see one game!
> 
> Here's a link with some data. It is 2 years old so the prices are likely even higher now. Wow just wow.
> 
> Toronto Maple Leafs most expensive ticket in NHL; all teams listed 1 to 30 | The Hockey News


Trust me, I know.
We go to see Rangers at the garden at least once or twice a year.
We were at the Stanley Cup Finals couple years ago and that cost us a pretty penny.

FYI: We are not rich. We just have extra money to burn since we don't have kids. :grin:


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

nutmegchoi said:


> Trust me, I know.
> We go to see Rangers at the garden at least once or twice a year.
> We were at the Stanley Cup Finals couple years ago and that cost us a pretty penny.


That's why I like baseball. A family can still go to a game without taking out a second mortgage. I haven't been to a live game in a while but I love the Toronto Blue Jays and watch most of their games. I used to live in Toronto a few years back and it was like $8 to sit in the upper deck. So awesome!


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

WasabiCanuck said:


> That's why I like baseball. A family can still go to a game without taking out a second mortgage. I haven't been to a live game in a while but I love the Toronto Blue Jays and watch most of their games. I used to live in Toronto a few years back and it was like $8 to sit in the upper deck. So awesome!


I love baseball, too.
But Yankee stadium isn't so cheap to visit, either.
(not to mention the hassle through The Bronx)
I think last time I had Johnny Rockets burger, fries and beer for $25. lol


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

WasabiCanuck said:


> I used to live in Toronto a few years back and it was like $8 to sit in the upper deck. So awesome!


I imagine this has changed or will be changing soon due to last year's playoff run

Look at the Raptors - they now have a waiting list for season seats.

Toronto is just so desperate for a winning team lol


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

nutmegchoi said:


> I love baseball, too.
> But Yankee stadium isn't so cheap to visit, either.
> (not to mention the hassle through The Bronx)
> I think last time I had Johnny Rockets burger, fries and beer for $25. lol


Oh eating and drinking at the games is ridiculous. I think it was $8 for a ticket and $10 for a beer at the Rogers Center back in the day. Probably $12 for a ticket and $20 for a beer now.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Last time I checked was $8 for domestic and $12 for imported at the Yankee stadium.
But who knows what they gonna charge this season.


----------



## biggator (Dec 29, 2015)

Interesting... there's a couple of similar threads over on Wakeworld .. first Mastercraft dropped women/juniors.. then gave up the pro tour altogether. Recently, Oakley dropped wake as well.

Oakley Drops Wakeboarding - Wakeboarding Discussion


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

I have read multiple news stories recently about a decline in sponsorship money for both snowboard pros and events. It appears to be a trend. It may prove to be cyclical. Or not. This has happened with skateboarding at least a couple of times since the 70s.

Frankly, pro snowboarding in its current manifestation of dudes flipping and twisting 20 feet in the air over a manmade launch track does nothing at all for me. I don't follow it. I don't watch it. It doesn't make me want to buy gear or energy drinks. I'd struggle to name more than a couple of current pros. The snowboarding that I enjoy (25 plus times a year and with significant $ outlay for gear) bears no resemblance to this X-Games thing at all. If the companies want to sell me something then they might as well not sponsor what's going on right now.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

nutmegchoi said:


> I read that article, too.
> 
> iPod has Moncler as a sponsor!!!
> I love their outfits!! :grin:
> ...


I don't know about Max but Louis Vito is sponsored by Game of Thrones.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Fielding said:


> I have read multiple news stories recently about a decline in sponsorship money for both snowboard pros and events. It appears to be a trend. It may prove to be cyclical. Or not. This has happened with skateboarding at least a couple of times since the 70s.
> 
> Frankly, pro snowboarding in its current manifestation of dudes flipping and twisting 20 feet in the air over a manmade launch track does nothing at all for me. I don't follow it. I don't watch it. It doesn't make me want to buy gear or energy drinks. I'd struggle to name more than a couple of current pros. The snowboarding that I enjoy (25 plus times a year and with significant $ outlay for gear) bears no resemblance to this X-Games thing at all. If the companies want to sell me something then they might as well not sponsor what's going on right now.


I disagree with you, but I respect that.

For me, I love watching people who can do things at the level I can't.
I guess that's why I love watching sports, extreme sports, races, concerts, performance... etc.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

scotty100 said:


> I don't know about Max but Louis Vito is sponsored by Game of Thrones.


That's not nice. :rofl2:


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

nutmegchoi said:


> I disagree with you, but I respect that.
> 
> For me, I love watching people who can do things at the level I can't.
> I guess that's why I love watching sports, extreme sports, races, concerts, performance... etc.


But if snowboarding is just that, ie. a spectator sport, then the only ways the sport can generate dollars to keep itself alive and well is by having us pay to see events or by having us be part of a provable TV (or other method of distribution) viewership that would support ads. But snowboarding has proven that it's not very good at monetizing itself in these ways. How many people out there in the general population know whether a snowboarder has ever done five corks in the air or not? Answer: not many. How many people out there can follow the insane gibberish that commentators offer when they cover contest events? Answer: not many people over the age of 20. Pro snowboarding seems to go out of its way to make itself and the sport as a whole unpopular. 

As a spectator sport snowboarding is truly not much different than all of the other X Games events. All you've gotta do is substitute the board and a man made snow launch track for a BMX bike and a dirt track, motorcycle and big jump, skateboard and a mega ramp, etc. and then have riders commence to spinning and flipping way up in the air. Probably most of the other sports I just mentioned have more mainstream appeal because many more people have access to participating in them at a duffer level. Hence snowboarding is not destined to be a big spectator sport I'm afraid. 

I believe that snowboarding could do much, much better at selling itself as a pastime for regular folks and families, however. I'm over 40. When I tell acquaintances that I snowboard, they immediately assume that I'm ripping a half-pipe or spinning over some massive jump. (I'm not.) They equate snowboarding with the X Games version of snowboarding. They just can't imagine snowboarding without starting when you're a baby and then going through Olympic-level training. Hence even the ones who would probably really like cruising the mountain with me are never going to participate. I am convinced that pro snowboarding has alienated much of its potential market as a participation sport by causing regular folks to think of the sport as more akin to participating in Cirque du Soleil than to being involved in roadbiking, playing racquetball, or going hiking. 

I'd like to see the industry and the mountain resorts do better. I'd like to see healthy growth. I'd even like to see Max Parrot get some sponsors on his board. But in order for this to happen i think that the sport and the involved industries are going to have to really think about what they are selling and who could be buying it.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Fielding said:


> But if snowboarding is just that, ie. a spectator sport, then the only ways the sport can generate dollars to keep itself alive and well is by having us pay to see events or by having us be part of a provable TV (or other method of distribution) viewership that would support ads. But snowboarding has proven that it's not very good at monetizing itself in these ways. How many people out there in the general population know whether a snowboarder has ever done five corks in the air or not? Answer: not many. How many people out there can follow the insane gibberish that commentators offer when they cover contest events? Answer: not many people over the age of 20. Pro snowboarding seems to go out of its way to make itself and the sport as a whole unpopular.
> 
> As a spectator sport snowboarding is truly not much different than all of the other X Games events. All you've gotta do is substitute the board and a man made snow launch track for a BMX bike and a dirt track, motorcycle and big jump, skateboard and a mega ramp, etc. and then have riders commence to spinning and flipping way up in the air. Probably most of the other sports I just mentioned have more mainstream appeal because many more people have access to participating in them at a duffer level. Hence snowboarding is not destined to be a big spectator sport I'm afraid.
> 
> ...


What I said I disagree with you was this:
"Frankly, pro snowboarding in its current manifestation of dudes flipping and twisting 20 feet in the air over a man made launch track does nothing at all for me.".
Cause it does it for me!

But what you said above, I totally agree.
There are more about snowboarding beyond X Games, parks and tricks.

I consider myself as an all mountain rider.
And if the chance's given, I can see myself heading out to the backcountry.

I know snowboarding as a sport reached the peak and slowly decline.
But I see that as a natural cycle.
When it's all clam down and set, it'll hold it's ground as a solid sport like ski.


----------



## biggator (Dec 29, 2015)

> I'm over 40. When I tell acquaintances that I snowboard, they immediately assume that I'm ripping a half-pipe or spinning over some massive jump. (I'm not.) They equate snowboarding with the X Games version of snowboarding.


They call us 'grays on trays'... and you're right. 

I'm surprised that this far into the sport's life - there is still such an anti-snowboard sentiment among skiers. I've heard skiers talking in the lodge - I've had other people give me the 'well, I would NEVER let my kids snowboard..they'll ski only.. like ME'. Hell, there are still resorts (*cough*deervalley..alta*cough*) that don't allow snowboarders.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Don't pull out "I'm over 40" card!
I'm over 40 and no way I'm 'grays on trays'!!


----------



## biggator (Dec 29, 2015)

nutmegchoi said:


> Don't pull out "I'm over 40" card!
> I'm over 40 and no way I'm 'grays on trays'!!


There there.. it's ok. Nobody wants to admit that they're a gray on a tray.
"-)


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

i dont care if there is ever another sponsored boarder again. i would prefer to see companies put their money to better uses like getting people in the sport that can move it forward and not keep it stagnant. Dont get me wrong, I like watching movies with good riders in it but I dont think they need to be making millions a year(or even hundreds of thousands) to do this. Take that money and invest it in their future which is having more a more family friendly persona. It has gotten better but it could be ALOT further along by now. Even the more popular camps for kids are segregated out and have moved further segregated in the past year(Windells is ONLY skiers now and HCSC is still just snowboarding). This is fine but they should have the kids hanging out together rather than totally seperate camps and parks on the mountain(just a small example of the industry standards). 

In reality on the mountain the only people that intermingle quite a bit are ones that live near the mountain and ride over 30 days a year. I have seen serious hatred among the two though even in this case. The most hateful snowboarders I have ever met are from CA, Bear Mountain actually. The most hateful skiers I have met are from the NE and Utah...... I have met thousands and thousands of them from all over the world.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Argo said:


> i dont care if there is ever another sponsored boarder again. i would prefer to see companies put their money to better uses like getting people in the sport that can move it forward and not keep it stagnant. Dont get me wrong, I like watching movies with good riders in it but I dont think they need to be making millions a year(or even hundreds of thousands) to do this. Take that money and invest it in their future which is having more a more family friendly persona. It has gotten better but it could be ALOT further along by now. Even the more popular camps for kids are segregated out and have moved further segregated in the past year(Windells is ONLY skiers now and HCSC is still just snowboarding). This is fine but they should have the kids hanging out together rather than totally seperate camps and parks on the mountain(just a small example of the industry standards).
> 
> In reality on the mountain the only people that intermingle quite a bit are ones that live near the mountain and ride over 30 days a year. I have seen serious hatred among the two though even in this case. The most hateful snowboarders I have ever met are from CA, Bear Mountain actually. The most hateful skiers I have met are from the NE and Utah...... I have met thousands and thousands of them from all over the world.


Typically I get along with skiers. I'm willing to share the mountain with them. I recognize that we probably both need each other (and the dollars we each spend) in order to keep the lifts running and the snowmaking going. 

Generally, I find that the disrespectful skiers/riders are the young ones, early 20s and below, who do stupid stuff. They're on skis and on boards. These are the folks, OK, mostly guys, who also do stupid things when they are driving. I guess the problem is that there are more of these jerks on boards than there are on skis --at least where I ride. As a rider I think I often get painted with the same brush, even though I have not much in common with them.

Ultimately, this is why, despite not liking X Games snowboarding at all, I do like the parks and pipes. The really good thing about having park areas on the mountain is that they are like magnets for attracting these thrill-seeking young rebels without mountain manners --both the riders and the skiers alike. The parks keep them out of the general population and out of my way. And, even better, the parks do a nice job of breaking their wrists and collar bones early in the season so that the mountain resorts can bank their season pass dollars without having to provide service through the rest of the season. So when the industry gets wise to who their target market should be, I hope they don't close the parks. They should keep the antisocial under 24 year olds as a carefully targeted market segment in order to keep them from ruining it for everyone else.


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Skier vs Snowboarder seems worse at peoples "local hills" vs the destination mountains. 

Bromley is a fairly small sized VT mountain and I ride there quite a few times a year, its the only place where I have had skiers hold up liftlines refusing to ride the lift with me.

Just this season the Staff there mistook me for Ski School (one of my jackets matches the color of theirs exactly) and sent up 3 young kids with me on the lift all on Skis. First thing the one little girl (couldn't be older than 7) says to me is my mom says snowboarders are the worst and should get off our mountain. I was a little stunned. I decided not to respond rudely and instead helped the kids off the lift and waited for the next lesson group at the top of the mountain to pair them up with. 

This is only one instance; there was another time where a skier yard saled on a black and I helped her get her equipment back together and back on; her husband comes flying down the trail and rips the ski out of my hand not even so much of a Thank You. (his wife at least apologized). I ride a lot of the times with skiers so I don't feel any ill will I just don't get it and its even worse to push those mindsets onto the younger generation.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Fielding said:


> Ultimately, this is why, despite not liking X Games snowboarding at all, I do like the parks and pipes. The really good thing about having park areas on the mountain is that they are like magnets for attracting these thrill-seeking young rebels without mountain manners --both the riders and the skiers alike. The parks keep them out of the general population and out of my way. And, even better, the parks do a nice job of breaking their wrists and collar bones early in the season so that the mountain resorts can bank their season pass dollars without having to provide service through the rest of the season. So when the industry gets wise to who their target market should be, I hope they don't close the parks. They should keep the antisocial under 24 year olds as a carefully targeted market segment in order to keep them from ruining it for everyone else.


I never saw the park that way, but you got the point.
It was a mousetrap!!! :surprise:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

In reality they need to keep the parks for the whole family package. The parks will not go away. If a families children don't want to hit a certain mountain because they don't have a park then most families these days won't go there. Husbands try to please wives, parents try to please kids. Don't want to get into the whole entitlement thing with kids but this is the way it works.

Also, injuries happen in a very small percentage of skiers/riders overall.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

raffertyk2 said:


> Skier vs Snowboarder seems worse at peoples "local hills" vs the destination mountains.
> 
> Bromley is a fairly small sized VT mountain and I ride there quite a few times a year, its the only place where I have had skiers hold up liftlines refusing to ride the lift with me.
> 
> ...


That's when I tell the 7 year old "I work for the government and your mommy is a bad person and the police are going to arrest her soon and take your house away from you." Then I haul ass outta there and let the kid ponder what I said.


----------



## biggator (Dec 29, 2015)

Argo said:


> In reality they need to keep the parks for the whole family package. The parks will not go away. If a families children don't want to hit a certain mountain because they don't have a park then most families these days won't go there. Husbands try to please wives, parents try to please kids. Don't want to get into the whole entitlement thing with kids but this is the way it works.
> 
> Also, injuries happen in a very small percentage of skiers/riders overall.


Also, plenty of adults like the park.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

biggator said:


> Also, plenty of adults like the park.


You can group adult kids in there. I still see plenty of older parents bringing their adult kids on vacation. Those are probably the biggest spenders at the big resorts.


----------



## biggator (Dec 29, 2015)

Argo said:


> You can group adult kids in there. I still see plenty of older parents bringing their adult kids on vacation. Those are probably the biggest spenders at the big resorts.


I qualify as 'grays on trays'.. I'm still learning how to hit the park. Some of us are too stupid to stop when it hurts.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

So, has anyone figured out why Max is rocking the black look yet? Is he in mourning or something?


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Still don't know.
There's no article, nothing came up in search.
I even sent him a FB message and of course no answers. lol


----------



## Aztrailerhawk (May 4, 2014)

*Not cool*



Fielding said:


> I guess the problem is that there are more of these jerks on boards than there are on skis --at least where I ride.


WTF. This year we've ridden A-Basin and LUV, my pass mtns. And we've done a few days at Crested Butte, Telluride, WP, Eldora and maybe some place I'm forgetting. We have ridden most places in Colorado, excepting Vail resorts, in past years. Where I've ridden, WAY more jerks on skis, hard for me to believe it is that much different anywhere else.

If someone in lift line is bitching about someone else cutting in line, its a skier complaining. EVERY TIME. I HAVE NEVER SEEN A SNOWBOARDER COMPLAIN ABOUT SOMEONE CUTTING IN LINE EVER. Skiers complain about other skiers, so at least they are jerks to everyone. Usually some older person(old like me). Really, does it matter that much? My kids know, just apologize(even if THEY are the one cutting) and let them go, not worth the hassle. But the old lady hitting a kid in the helmet with her ski stick, F U. Not cool. It's not a race for us, at our pass mtn we don't need to care. We know where the good stuff is, you aren't getting it even if we all let you skip everyone ahead of us.

But if its a powder day, who runs everyone over? Hell, boarders can't negotiate the lift line turns enough to be a hazard. But skier dude will lay you out to be one chair ahead of you. 




Fielding said:


> The really good thing about having park areas on the mountain is that they are like magnets for attracting these thrill-seeking young rebels without mountain manners --both the riders and the skiers alike. The parks keep them out of the general population and out of my way.


THE JERKS IN THE PARK ARE MOSTLY SKIERS. PERIOD. Side jumping idiots that can't read the damn safety sign EVERY mountain has. Committed park riders have "mountain manners", both on a board or skis. Respect gets respect, but for whatever reason noob boarders understand this more than noob skiers. Maybe noob boarders are just more literate, and can read the sign. I don't know. 

You wan't my "thrill-seeking" kids out of your way? DUDE, YOU ARE A SKIER.


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Wow you seem really bent flexing that caps lock key and shit. Please stay in the park. Thanks.


----------



## Aztrailerhawk (May 4, 2014)

*I'm usually a lurker*



Fielding said:


> Wow you seem really bent flexing that caps lock key and shit. Please stay in the park. Thanks.


Should stay that way, I know. No park tomorrow, we are getting some good snow. Don't discount the park completely, some fun in there, even on skis.


----------

